# serial number info



## matrix_z71 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hey guys, my dad just bought a used HS724 blower and wondering if anyone can tell me the age of it based on the serial # SZBE-1031497...its an older model I think, I called Honda Canada and they couldn't provide me with any info at all...any help appreciated...

thanks !


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

matrix_z71 said:


> Hey guys, my dad just bought a used HS724 blower and wondering if anyone can tell me the age of it based on the serial # SZBE-1031497...its an older model I think, I called Honda Canada and they couldn't provide me with any info at all...any help appreciated...
> 
> thanks !


they should have. we call Honda usa with serial number to get the year built. call them again until they give you the right number to call. 

here is the USA number. maybe they can refer you.770-497-3467


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

matrix, I can tell you 104xxxx was retailed in 2008 and 105xxxx in 2009, so I would say 2007 would be a fair guesstimate. Understand Honda Canada, does not offer model years.....only offer when your machine was first sold retail to a customer....... In my opinion a HS724 that is approx. 2007 has a lot of life left in it unless it was beat up. Pm me if you looking for more info, I'm located on the outskirts of Kitchener Ont.


----------



## PaulYardy (Dec 12, 2016)

*HS622 model manufactured when ?*

Can anyone tell me when Serial # SZAL-1132971 was manufactured?

I'm selling this one and the new potential purchaser asking what year it was sold.

paul


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

My experience is, call Honda Headquarters in what ever country you live. Here in Canada the date they offer you is when it was sold first to a retail customer. I have no experience with the 622 model....


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

contender said:


> My experience is, call Honda Headquarters in what ever country you live. Here in Canada the date they offer you is when it was sold first to a retail customer. I have no experience with the 622 model....


I remember the early 622 models from back in the mid to later 90's. They only made them for a couple of years. They were the next step up from the single stage units. They were neat little track drive 2 stage machines. Quite simple machine, 6 hp 22 inch width. It was the next step up from the HS 621 single stage push type model, but the 622 was self propelled, simple drive system, easy maneuverability because they were a smaller machine and not that expensive, basically a small self propelled 2 stage machine with traction that would climb steps rather easily and the GX series engine, light weight and they could throw snow a decent distance for a little 6hp machine. They did not use any belts, kind of like a direct drive. They used a clutch like a motorcycle clutch with multi-plate discs in an oil bath, a "wet clutch" or "oil bath" type to drive the auger. When the auger clutch was released, an auger brake would engage to stop the auger from spinning. The 2 speed transmission with one speed reverse, gear drive with no rubber friction disc to wear out, was just engaged with a "gear dog type" engagement, like a lot of the manual transmissions in the self propelled lawnmowers used, except the snowblowers transmission was much larger and made by Honda back then. They were a one hand controlled machine, both the auger and drive clutch control levers were next to each other on the left handlebar with the trans shift lever on the right side of the machine and you had to reach out a short distance to grab the discharge chute lever to turn or raise and lower the chute, just one lever did both.


----------



## conrad (Sep 3, 2018)

When I've called American Honda with S/N's to determine the model year of their power equipment, they've only given me the date of original sale, not the model year. Not sure why that is, do they not have specific model years for their power equipment?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

conrad said:


> When I've called American Honda with S/N's to determine the model year of their power equipment, they've only given me the date of original sale, not the model year. Not sure why that is, do they not have specific model years for their power equipment?


 No model years... Just dates it was wholesaled and then retailed. The Honda model number system with K codes for major revisions is the key to ordering parts, downloading manuals, etc.

If you're not familiar with the K codes: The K number appears after the major model number like "HS928" and before the feature letters, either with or without the "K". If there's no number there, you have a K0. Some mowers are up into the double digits, but most snowblowers are K0 or K1 or K2.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

PaulYardy said:


> Can anyone tell me when Serial # SZAL-1132971 was manufactured?
> 
> I'm selling this one and the new potential purchaser asking what year it was sold.
> 
> paul



I am guessing from what contender said is that 113 would be 2017!


Is it fairly new looking????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nope disregard that here is a recall started 2005 and was posted on 2011(current stated in article) so I would say it falls between 2005 and 2011!!!!


Certain Honda Snow Blowers - Recalls and safety alerts


Says the article was modified 2013-01-08 So......??????? I would call your local dealer with serial # and frame number...


----------

